# Monark Springer



## Tyler Rice (Apr 30, 2018)

Need help on how a double springer bolts together and how to get it to line up. I have the deep deluxe fenders and the front fender isn't lining up the wheel is too far forward


----------



## the tinker (May 1, 2018)

Look through the restoration tips on cutting down springers, there are some closeups of Monark springers.,
The first question I will ask is where did you get your springer? Was it part of a complete bike, that was assembled when you obtained it, or did you buy a springer off someone? There are two different styles of rockers, you may them in backwards. Also the pre-war springers and some early post -war ones are different. The early ones will not accept the deep Super Delux fenders. Also, the front fenders have unique braces that have to be installed correctly. My Super Deluxe is buried behind a mess of bikes, otherwise I'd take a photo. I took a photo , hope this helps. If you did buy a springer off someone and it was a cut-down girls,it's worth noting that sometimes folks only cut down the steering tube on the fork. The springer will still function without the front fork being cut, but will throw off the alignment of the braces.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 1, 2018)

I got those fender braces for the spring front end I think I got them from you tinker dave .


----------



## the tinker (May 1, 2018)

bicycle larry said:


> I got those fender braces for the spring front end I think I got them from you tinker dave .



No wonder they don't work!!!!


----------

